# so dexamethasone treats covid-19?



## notbulking (Jun 17, 2020)

I wonder if Proviron is of any use as well? These are all steroidal anti inflammatory drugs.

Or how about Anavar? Lol.

Experts warn popular steroid is not 'miracle drug' for COVID-19 patients despite U.K. researchers' 'groundbreaking' study
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/exp...searchers-groundbreaking-study-204016112.html

Is dexamethasone not really for bulking but can it be for cutting?


----------



## bvs (Jun 17, 2020)

Dexamethasone is not an anabolic, its a corticosteroid. so it will make no difference for bulking/cutting and id imagine proviron or anavar would do nothing for covid19


----------



## bvs (Jun 17, 2020)

That said, im glad i have a few vials of dexamethasone sitting in my stash!


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 17, 2020)

bvs said:


> That said, im glad i have a few vials of dexamethasone sitting in my stash!



pretty sure this is the stuff that saved my life when my cns and immune system crashed. killed all the inflammation in my body in about 15 minutes with immediate affects. one hell of a drug, but corticosteroids are a completely other beast when it comes to being responsible with.


----------



## notbulking (Jun 19, 2020)

Is it abusable?

Proviron was a euphoriant. 



joeyirish777 said:


> pretty sure this is the stuff that saved my life when my cns and immune system crashed. killed all the inflammation in my body in about 15 minutes with immediate affects. one hell of a drug, but corticosteroids are a completely other beast when it comes to being responsible with.


----------



## notbulking (Jun 19, 2020)

What are corticosteroids generally used for, inflammation?



bvs said:


> That said, im glad i have a few vials of dexamethasone sitting in my stash!


----------



## notbulking (Jun 19, 2020)

What dosage have you all tried?


----------



## Jin (Jun 19, 2020)

notbulking said:


> What dosage have you all tried?



Nobody on this board has contracted Covid to my knowledge. 

“Tried” for what?


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 19, 2020)

it was administered to me by an ER physician so I have no idea what the dosage was.

in my case to reduce inflammation primarily being aggravated by an infection.

corticosteroids are more dangerous in my opinion then anabolic because they take away the bodies ability to fight infection and inflammation on its own.. more dangerous then a pp that cant work on its own. so yes, very abusable.


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2020)

wonder if there is a reason for that? Or just by chance



Jin said:


> Nobody on this board has contracted Covid to my knowledge.
> 
> “Tried” for what?


----------



## notbulking (Jun 19, 2020)

What's PP?

Abuseable how?



joeyirish777 said:


> it was administered to me by an ER physician so I have no idea what the dosage was.
> 
> in my case to reduce inflammation primarily being aggravated by an infection.
> 
> corticosteroids are more dangerous in my opinion then anabolic because they take away the bodies ability to fight infection and inflammation on its own.. more dangerous then a pp that cant work on its own. so yes, very abusable.


----------



## notbulking (Jun 19, 2020)

Tried for anti-inflammatory purposes?



Jin said:


> Nobody on this board has contracted Covid to my knowledge.
> 
> “Tried” for what?


----------



## Jin (Jun 19, 2020)

notbulking said:


> Tried for anti-inflammatory purposes?



If you need them, go to a doctor. They’re for severe, acute inflammation. Sometimes life threatening. 

If you need something anti inflammatory just take NSAIDs.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 20, 2020)

notbulking said:


> What's PP?
> 
> Abuseable how?



your shtick mate.

and like jin said... YOU NEED a doc on this one and that's saying a lot coming from us


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

A few lesser known facts about COVID-19

1. You have a 97.7% chance of survival if you contract COVID-19.
2. According to Dr. Fauci, masks provide zero protection against COVID-19 and are more symbolic.
3. WHO now claims that COVID-19 is 4 times less dangerous than they originally anticipated.
4. Dr. Birx stated in April that the government is classifying all deaths of patients with coronavirus as COVID-19 deaths, regardless of the actual cause.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dr. Fauci said that because he was afraid the hospital systems wouldn't have enough masks.


----------

